# Going to BUY LCD tv For home..



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 19, 2008)

Which 1 Should i go for  ??? LG SAMSUNG Sony ??

Price Range 40K - 50K


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

Samsung Bordeaux 32" *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 19, 2008)

Samsung Bordeaux 32" Is Fine. Go For It


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

Samsung Bordeaux 32" is fine.

Or Sony Bravia 40" for 80k(Its stunning)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^Samsung Bordeaux 32" is the best performer and the best VFM in its category . Go for it *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/2.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes Go for Samsung Bordeaux 32"


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

Samsung Bordeaux 32" is VFM 
But Sony Bravia 40" is worth its price.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Can someone please elaborate the longform of VFM?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

Value For Money *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

^Thank you for clearing my doubt...


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 19, 2008)

whtz the contrast Ratio of this ? Samsung Bordeaux 32?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

The Samsung Bordeaux LCD Range offers crisp, stunning and more vivid images with a dynamic contrast ratio of 5000:1 and an amazing color palette featuring 12.8 billion colours.
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/67.png

Source :*www.itvarnews.net/news/journal_comments.asp?catid=1&JournalID=2090&PagePosition=407


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 19, 2008)

i wnt 15K:1 or 10k:1


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

U should have mentioned earlier.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3.png

Sony Bravia 40" has Dynamic contrast ratio :18000 : 1, On-Screen contrast ratio : 2200 : 1. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8large.png

And Samsung 50" HDTV has 10k:1*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/9.png

Source:*www.engadget.com/2005/05/27/samsung-50-inch-hdtv-with-10000-1-contrast-ratio/


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

Still I am saying, Samsung Bordeaux will be the best buy here *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/89.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
But that doesnot meets his requirements ...
So Sony Bravia 40" should suffice.
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5large.png


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 20, 2008)

I Asked @ showroom in LG scarlet 50K:1 Contrast

it cost 46K

N the other LG LCD TV it has 10K:1 

It cost 39K

Which 1 is gud???


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

LG Scarlet is a better buy ...
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

Scarlet


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

dont buy LG.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Whats so bad about it ???


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

clarity.

they do have the feature set, but performance is not top notch & clarity not that good when compared to Samsung (LG's bro [korean]).


----------



## Tanmay (Aug 20, 2008)

Fcuk the Brand and just get a Full HD LCD ! I think Sony's Full HD 1080p starts from some 67k for 32" so thats outta option, LG's I reckon costs much lesser ! Whatever you do get a 1080p LCD !

Samsung/LG/Sony/Videocon ask for Full HD Models.....I think you should get a 32" for under 60k !


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
60k is out of his budget.
But full HD is a better choice.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

FULL HD should be the ONLY choice.


----------



## p_ganeshravi (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi

i have purchased LG 37 inch (30 series) a week back, unfortunately due to some commitments i am planning to sell it, market price is 65K and i will sell it for 53K
if interested can call me on 9900104913.

Regards
Ravi


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 20, 2008)

so below 50K ?? which 1 is gud ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

Below 50k ? Samsung Bordeaux 32" still ftw .. but as it dznt meet ur requirements, so the LG Scarlet should suffice. But, leave contrast ratio alone Bordeaux 32" is the best for your budget.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

Sony Bravia FTW!!!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Finally I get a supporter.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

+1 for Sony Bravia


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> +1 for Sony Bravia



I know Bravia is a great performer but budget also has a sweet spot when buying things. I dont think he wil get a good Bravia panel in his budget, will he ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Still considering the features it(Bravia)has to offer ... Its a wise choice .


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 22, 2008)

all bravia model starts frm 55k+


----------



## krazzy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sony might be a bit more expensive compared to the others but their quality is higher as well. Even 10 years later you won't regret your purchase. As for Samsung or LG, I can't really say whether they can last that long. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 22, 2008)

^^
Correct.
U wont regret buying it.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Sony might be a bit more expensive compared to the others but their quality is higher as well. Even 10 years later you won't regret your purchase. As for Samsung or LG, I can't really say whether they can last that long. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png



I have 3 LGs . Though that dosent matter here. Buy Sony if they fit in your budget. if not then go for Samsung Bordeaux .


----------



## moshel (Aug 22, 2008)

i heard samsung full HD 32" available for 47K..discount price.


----------



## Itz_Me!!! (Aug 22, 2008)

+1 Sony Bravia.

Bought the V series 32" last month.
Price: Rs 52990.

Review: I can sit in front of it even when its switched off.


----------



## Tanmay (Aug 23, 2008)

If what Moshel says is true ! Just get a Samsung Full HD LCD !


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Aug 23, 2008)

at last i got LCD HD ready Wit Dynamic Contrast Ratio 150000 : 1

32 Inch

Model : 32LG30RA

For 42 K


----------

